# more cattle dog pictures



## kelleykakes (Nov 2, 2010)

Radar McGrowl- our crazy one who works the ice maker. He can also hear stars forming in distant galaxies and will bark to alert us.






Rufus McGruff and Radar McGrowl. Rufus is our first cattle dog and he is the one who talks.






Pirate McYarrr and foster dog, Bear. Bear now lives on a farm and helps herd horses. He has an incredibly strong herding instinct, yet is super cuddly and sweet.






Rufus McRuff- he's small cute and tough

how do you insert bigger pictures??


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

kelleykakes said:


> He can also hear stars forming in distant galaxies and will bark to alert us.


Hehe that made me laugh :lol:




kelleykakes said:


> how do you insert bigger pictures??


I'm not sure how everyone else does it, but I do it by uploading them to photobucket (you need to register first, it's free though) and then I copy the "IMG" tag and paste it into my posts (e.g. looks like: [IMG.]url-goes-here[/IMG.] without the full stops)


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

kelleykakes said:


> View attachment 5586
> Radar McGrowl- our crazy one who works the ice maker. He can also hear stars forming in distant galaxies and will bark to alert us.


haha that cracked me up too! Penny also has that talent, I usually say that she's alerting us that the wind has shifted. Your cattle dogs are so stinkin' cute, I love all the spots!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

That explains it...my dogs must be alerting me to stars forming in distant galaxies!
I love it...cute pictures too!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Lol, so that's what they're alerting us of! 
Such expressive dogs they are. Every cattle dog I've met has such a larger than life personality, very special breed for sure.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Hey, do you want to swop husbands? Mine won't let me have another dog, but if he did, then I would most certainly have a household of cattle dogs like you. You are living my dream life! Not fair. There's just something about ACD's that I've loved ever since I was a kid, can't explain it, just love them.
I wonder if Bear is a ACD/Border Collie? That would be my perfect ACD cross.
Thanks for the pictures, it makes me sad in a way because I want so badly to give a home to rescue ACD's, but it's out of the question at the moment. Maybe one day.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> Hey, do you want to swop husbands? Mine won't let me have another dog


mine wont let me either, but now that my brother is here with his dog, I think he's realised it's not much harder, and Duke is heaps happier. So when my brother eventually gets a place of his own and takes his dog, I reckon I can sway him to let me get another :wink: I've already contacted a great dane breeder on the east coast over here hehe she's going to let me know when their next litter is planned :thumb:


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE cattle dogs! I don't think I'll ever be without one now that I've been bitten by the ACD bug! Your dogs are beautiful!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

They are adorable! I, too, love cattle dogs. Such great drive, and so smart.

i am thinking about getting a couple of cows when we move back to Texas so I can get an ag exemption on my property taxes. Might be worth it then to get a cattle dog that would actually have some cows to herd around.

If you upload from this site, they are always the little thumbnails. but you can click on them and they get bigger, which is good.

But if you upload to one of the free photo sites - I use Photo Books, Holiday Cards, Photo Cards, Birth Announcements, Photo Printing | Shutterfly - you then link to them and they show up larger in the first place.

I have a hubby who likes to limit our dogs, also. In fact the closest we ever came to divorce was over a foster dog I wanted to adopt. I ended up caving. In retaliation for him refusing to accept the Doberman i wanted because he truly isn't crazy about large dogs (I am), I went down the next weekend and adopted Snorkels. I figured he couldn't complain about something that wasn't even really a real dog.


----------



## kelleykakes (Nov 2, 2010)

MollyWoppy said:


> Hey, do you want to swop husbands? Mine won't let me have another dog, but if he did, then I would most certainly have a household of cattle dogs like you. You are living my dream life! Not fair. There's just something about ACD's that I've loved ever since I was a kid, can't explain it, just love them.
> I wonder if Bear is a ACD/Border Collie? That would be my perfect ACD cross.
> Thanks for the pictures, it makes me sad in a way because I want so badly to give a home to rescue ACD's, but it's out of the question at the moment. Maybe one day.


I'm keeping this husband I've only had him for two years, and he puts up with my craziness. 
We also thought Bear was Border Collie/ACD- just an incredible dog- that one! 
I'm blessed in that I can work from home and we've got a big yard that's fenced in entirely. The dogs can go bananas outside. We put them to work mulching branches from the trees we trim. They do a fine job of it, too.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> Hey, do you want to swop husbands? Mine won't let me have another dog, but if he did, then I would most certainly have a household of cattle dogs like you. You are living my dream life! Not fair. There's just something about ACD's that I've loved ever since I was a kid, can't explain it, just love them.
> I wonder if Bear is a ACD/Border Collie? That would be my perfect ACD cross.
> Thanks for the pictures, it makes me sad in a way because I want so badly to give a home to rescue ACD's, but it's out of the question at the moment. Maybe one day.


Learn from me and IslandPaws4Raw and just bring new dogs home, THEN ask. You know the saying, "It's easier to get forgiveness than permission..." :wink:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh, if I had a normal 'other half' I'd bring another rescue ACD home in a second. This one (husband) I've got here is right weird, so opposite to me when it comes to animals. It took 6 months, yes, six MONTHS before he accepted Mollie as part of the family and I finally felt safe that he wasn't going to get 'rid' of her. (if he had, he would have got 'rid' of me at the same time!). Then, with Windy, (he is a cat person thank God), it took me howling in the adoption centre, "but, she's going to Diiiiiieeeee if we don't take her home", so I was allowed a 'trial' for a while.
That's also another big consideration, one that I put to the back of my head. He has a brain AVM, a bad one, which could burst at any time. Now, that means that if the unthinkable happens, then I will be most certainly heading home to my family and friends. To take the animals, I'm looking at six months veterinary costs and testing here first, the airfares, the 30 day quarantine, boarding and testing back home, which works out close to 10k per animal. Something I do have to be very conscious of.
That's what stops me, shame, we could be a great home for some homeless ACD's, just not the right circumstances right now. SUCKS


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> Oh, if I had a normal 'other half' I'd bring another rescue ACD home in a second. This one (husband) I've got here is right weird, so opposite to me when it comes to animals. It took 6 months, yes, six MONTHS before he accepted Mollie as part of the family and I finally felt safe that he wasn't going to get 'rid' of her. (if he had, he would have got 'rid' of me at the same time!). Then, with Windy, (he is a cat person thank God), it took me howling in the adoption centre, "but, she's going to Diiiiiieeeee if we don't take her home", so I was allowed a 'trial' for a while.
> That's also another big consideration, one that I put to the back of my head. He has a brain AVM, a bad one, which could burst at any time. Now, that means that if the unthinkable happens, then I will be most certainly heading home to my family and friends. To take the animals, I'm looking at six months veterinary costs and testing here first, the airfares, the 30 day quarantine, boarding and testing back home, which works out close to 10k per animal. Something I do have to be very conscious of.
> That's what stops me, shame, we could be a great home for some homeless ACD's, just not the right circumstances right now. SUCKS


Holy crap that would be a lot to go through for you and your animals! Well, hopefully none of that will happen and apparently my mode of operation won't work for you. but hey, I live just one state away so if you need a multi-dog fix you can come to my house and see what insanity looks like. :shocked: It might make you change your mind about needing more dogs....


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Hey, I seriously had to restrain myself at the trial over the weekend. There was THE MOST ADORABLE cattle dog there that someone was fostering, I would have carried him home with me for sure if I hadn't adopted Layla









He would have fit right in with my crew! I didn't talk to the person much other than just "Hi, love your little cattle dog........he's up for adoption?......" Says to myself " Walk away Tara. walk away!"


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Awwww, Gad, that's enough - no more photo's, of adoptable ACD's, OK? Spare me!


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> Awwww, Gad, that's enough - no more photo's, of adoptable ACD's, OK? Spare me!


Couldn't help myself!
I love your new sig and avatar!

*Sorry for hijacking the thread*


----------

